# Plants - are these safe?



## DragonKhaleesi (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm relatively well clued up on the safety of different plants in vivs and which to avoid. I wanted to experiment with different plants though, and the sort of environments they would require etc. but of course, they have to be completely harmless to all reptiles. I was wondering if anyone had ideas on these ones though though - there seems little to no info on an awful lot of them.

*Passion Flower/vine? (Passiflora)* I've heard of success with these in vivs. Say an animal where to eat them though - does anyone know if this would be toxic? I wondered if the wide flowers and pollen or strong scent during blooming may be an irritant but i'd guess if the plant itself is found to be safe, this would be fine, as jasmine is far more pungent and still found to be successful in vivs. Obviously passion fruit is safe for human consumption, and I've seen beardies eat it in very small quantities (as they do all fruit) but how about the rest of the plant??

*Torch ginger? (Etlingera elatior)* Really beautiful flower and I've heard of success with chameleons (known for often having a nibble on their plants), but scientifically, I can find nothing on toxicity, particularly to reptiles. Any ideas? This is safe for human consumption but what about reptiles?

*Ivy-leaved toadflax? (Cymbalaria muralis) *You know, those little weeds that grow on rocky walls and have pretty purple flowers? I found absolutely nothing on this. Anyone know or can find anything on their toxicity levels to reptiles, if any please? I thought these might make interesting viv plants for smaller reptiles/amphibians (crested geckos or dart frogs maybe) as they are quick growing and make really delicate wall coverage, as well as being easily accessible and easy to propagate - but again, they need to be safe. Again safe for human consumption but that is all I know, nothing on reptiles.

May have a few more to come but if anyone knows ANYTHING, I would be so appreciative - thankyou!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I know it is for tortoises mostly, but this might be helpful:

Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database

Just type the name into the search (as I have for an example).


----------



## DragonKhaleesi (Nov 6, 2016)

Stephen P said:


> I know it is for tortoises mostly, but this might be helpful:
> 
> Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database
> 
> Just type the name into the search (as I have for an example).


Hmm, that's very helpful, thankyou
So toadflax seems okay, passionflower to be avoided, and wild ginger also to be avoided - so i'd take a stab and say torch ginger would be worth avoiding for tortoises too.
I don't know a whole lots about tortoises tough - does anyone know how similar their digestive systems and the way they process toxins is to other reptiles (any reptiles really, i'm curious)? :2thumb:
I'd go by this, that probably steering away from [passionflower and any ginger is the best thing to do, even though these are suggestions for tortoises, i'd say that's a good indicator to avoid them no matter what.

I'd still love to hear if there is anyone else who is well clued up on plants and their relationship with reptiles, tell me all you know!! :notworthy: :lol:
In the meanwhile, this link is really helpful so cheers I'll use it to check plants more in future.


----------

